# weepy eyes - please help!



## Kate1

Hello All

I need some advice please. We fell in love with our 4 week old female F1 puppy on 8th July and are due to bring her home on 6th Aug. However, when we showed the photos at 4 weeks to our vet friend - she mentioned it looked like the pup had weepy eyes which were staining her face and could cause irritations.

As soon as I saw her, I had fallen in love with the pup (breeder v good and recommended - and we'd paid the £250 deposit, bought the crate and chosen the name ).

Anyway - pushed for photos and I was sent some today (6 weeks) and the weeping is still there....


Please can you let me know what you guys thinK?

I will post both images... thank you xxx


----------



## kendal

Some dogs suffer with tear staining from the start, other develop it as they get older. In general its not really an issue other than the look of the dog. 


There are some things that can help, such as diet and drinking bottled water instead of tap water. 

Tear staining appears in a lot of light coloured breeds, poodles are very bad for it.


In extreme cases vets can do things for clogged tear ducts. But that's not really common practice that I'm await of. There are treatments you can buy on line such as angel eyes which you put in their food but you can only use it for a short time then you need to take a brake as it has an antibiotic in it and can only be baught from America, it gives good results but temporary. Eye envy is another one but topical you would a solution and a powder in the stained fur and it clears it up. Their are lots on the marked for tear staining as it is a very common thing. 


But that kind of weepines I wouldn't say was anything to really worry about they eye itself looks brite. It's just the fur that's stained. It be more worried if the pup had gooey eyes or eyes that looked dull. It could also just be the pollen if they are getting out in the garden. But I'd say its tear staining.


----------



## Whoareya

Cute pup... I'm not a vet but it has the right amount of legs and no one is perfect. You've got a strong attachment now i couldn't choose another. If youre that concerned get a vet to check her out, not your friend, can't imagine weepy eyes being that serious???!?!


----------



## dmgalley

Both of my dogs have leaky eyes. They are healthy with no eye problems. I have found that different foods make it better and the water you give them. It is very easy to wipe their eyes each morning. You will never be sorry you got a cockapoo eye stain or no. They are amazing dogs. 
Glad you did well with what you went through. Scary. A real eye opener. 
Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren

Molly had teary eyes when she was a puppy too. She still does but I wash her face every day and she is fine. Our vet said that it is normal for the breed to have teary eyes and to just wash their face. She has a brown head so it doesn't stain but I think at the petstore they have special eye wipes for stains on white dogs. She is a cute puppy so I wouldn't worry about it you will love her!


----------



## RuthMill

Lola tears more from one of her eyes! No problems.. She just has a watery eye. I definitely wouldn't choose another pup over a teary eye.


----------



## RuthMill

That is one cute pup by the way! Congratulations for getting through a cardiac arrest and doing something you've always wanted. Hope you will join us and share your puppy experiences.


----------



## RuthMill

Lola one day with teary eye..










Lola the next without...


----------



## Lozzie

Our groomer was surprised that our pups don't have weepy eyes!! In her opinion it's common in all breeds of dogs. Baby Amber has it so my mum is using filtered water and cleaning every day. I think hers and yours will probably clear up, it's especially common in puppies xx


----------



## Animed

As others have said, this isn't usually anything to worry about and is common for the cockapoo breed, especially those with light-coloured coats.

Re eye health, it would be a good idea to get advice from your vet if you start to notice any redness, "cloudiness" or swelling in your dog's eyes, just to make sure that there is nothing else going on.

If the tear staining is affecting your dog's appearance, your vet may be able to recommend a product to counteract this. There are products available but we'd recommend speaking to your vet before you try using anything, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## carlsbadsue

I use chicken livers to clear it up..I give Rigby one a day and have no more tears....


----------



## Woo

Noodle has tear stained fur around her eyes. I wipe her eyes twice a day but she is still stained. I worried about it when she was a pup but her eyes are fine it's just discoloration of the fur in that area.


----------



## Kate1

Thank you all - I am feeling much better about it - a good friend of mine told me to try a visualisation one where Flossie is in our life and I wipe her eyes and she is part of us and the other where we wait for another litter and to see how we both felt.

We felt sure she is ours and Tues Aug 6th at 10.30am she is coming home ..... thanks guys xxx:ilmc:


----------



## RuthMill

Great news Kate! You won't regret it. A weepy eye is nothing! It will clear up.. You will love your Flossie and she will love you wiping her tears!


----------



## Woo

Great news , can't wait to welcome flossie.


----------



## Turi

Hi Kate, 

Good idea to come on here for advise - it sounds like you're happy to go ahead. Now you can start getting excited...!


----------



## RachelJ

Kate so pleased you are going ahead with your gorgoeus pup Flossie (such a cutie & name is lovely!) You will never regret getting a cockapoo they are the best!

I posted a thread on here awhile back regarding tear staining - Darcie is blonde and at times her eyes really run and have stained her fur which I was alittle worried about but after doing some research and given great advice on here I changed her food and she now only has filtered water (posh pups) which has improved them so much although she does still get it occasionally it isnt as bad and so easy to wipe! It is common with certain breeds and especially with white/cream fur

You have made the right decision I am sure  you certainly do know when you have found the perfect pup x


----------



## Kate1

We are still not sure - we are back and forth as we want this to be the right puppy... We are waiting until the weekend now to see if there has been an improvement with her eyes.


----------



## wilfiboy

I'd pop into your vets, show them the picture and then see what they say xxx

I'd highly recommend Clares products from Herbal Pet Supplies, it's a Facebook page all herbal, something for most complaints and I know she does a product for tear staining.

http://www.facebook.com/groups/herbalpetsupplies


----------



## Tecstar

Ollie had it for a while. It definitely got better when we moved him to dry food from tinned. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Sherry Weaston

Hello, My little guy has very weepy eyes. I really hate it for him. I don't think you can really do much about it. I just wash his little face every morning.


----------



## carlsbadsue

I give Rigby cooked chicken livers and it has worked wonders for his teary eyes. I give him 1/2 to 1 day and no more tears. Give it a try.


----------

